# 8N Questions



## mongoose_1 (Apr 1, 2006)

I have a 52 8n that has recently showed signs of oil in the radiator, no water in oil though. I have torn her down, not befroe a compression test though( 90-120 on all cylinders). When I pulled the head it appears that my problem will be a head gasket, whew! I went ahead and pulled the oil pan to change the gasket. My question is, is the oil in the radiator something someone else has seen before? Is it typical for the oil pressure to drop after a period running to below 5-10 lbs, or should I rebuild the oil pump while I have the lower half apart?

Crazy questions i know, just looking for sperience!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I would go ahead and rebuild the pump! Remember - on the head gasket - there are 2, MAYBE 3 different thicknesses! If your block has been milled you need the thick ones! Chances are you won't run into this, but you might want to check and be sure!

By the way, Welcome Aboard!


----------



## mongoose_1 (Apr 1, 2006)

Should I also change the oil relief or does the spring not see enough action to get weakened?

By the way, Thanks.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Welcome MG!!

Yes Yes and Yes!!

Post often and a picture would be great!!

BTW Ford Farm knows Fords!!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome MG....down the road in Tickfaw!!! Love it....Just wanted to say hi before looking at your question....just got back in town. Drove my kids back this weekend to their mom.....been a long weekend!


----------



## mongoose_1 (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks to all for the Welcome! Found another problem with the block today. After cleaning the top really well today, I found a hairline crack between a water and oil jacket. Is there any method to correct this besides anew block? I thought about cryo freezing a piece of tubing and installing on the oil side since the water side does not appear too deep. Any thoughts?


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Reccomend that you talk to a good engine shop in your area !!

Be advised that a cracked block in my opinion is a paper weight although some say they can repair them!!

It will constantly expand and contract depending on the temperatures!!

Onced Cracked Always Cracked!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Buy a new one!! Yes they are avaiable!!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Depending on the placement of the crack, it might be better going with a new block. There are new blocks available - that will last you another 50 years - for under $2000 complete with valves, crank, cam, pistons, and head. Dean gave you some good advice - take it to a machine shop (or two) and ask if it is repairable. You might get lucky!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Heck I have seen complete engine rebuilds on Ebay for $700 and good blocks for around $100-$200....Best of luck...I agree with the guys...get a new block and start fresh if you can....I might be available to help you tear it down and rebuild it you want some help, MG. Let me know.


----------



## mongoose_1 (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks for all the help guys! After looking at it further, I replaced the head gasket and am going to give her a try. I am not sure if what i found was a crack or a very bad scratch. It is obvious that the motor had been worked on recently ( I have owned the old girl for 2 years) and the gentleman I bought her from did not have her best interest at heart, i.e. the dipstick to the hydraulics was missing and the case had gotten water in it. I am going to give her a new gasket set to close up a few leaks, even the head gasket was leaking oil into 2 of the cylinders. 

If this does not correct the issue, I plan on putting her to rest for restoration. I'll just purchase something else to be my everyday worker. Maybe one of those Chinese jobs.

Again thanks for the advice. Glad to be a member of such a friendly forum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

